# Advice window broke



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

All my windows and sunroof don't work and none of the fuses are blown, so i know its a relay, took apart the dash to get to the main relay box not sure witch one it is. Thought someone on here would know. Please help me


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

bump anyone?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

there's no panel with a sticker labelling what relays are for what under the dash?


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*

nope got it apart right now i know usualy there is just want to make it hard


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Advice window broke (ShaggyVR6)*

Hey Shaggy
DO you know anyone with a VAG-COM? Might be worth looking to see if one of the controllers in the car is freaking out.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Advice window broke (Massboykie)*

ya i know people with vag com i have a 400+whp jetta 400 on pump 500 on racegas i didn;t know u could do that with vag


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Advice window broke (ShaggyVR6)*

ahh, so my driver side window rolls down perfectly, but struggles to get up, and i mean struggles as in i have to help it up. do i need a new motor or is there something i can do?


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Advice window broke (an_a6)*

YA prolly i would take motor off and test it all my windows don;t work still didn;t figure out what relay is messed up prolly gonna bring to my fiends shop i just feel like a pansy getting regular work done


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Advice window broke (an_a6)*

an_a6... your problem is different than OP's.
Your window guides are worn out and it's a "common" problem. Several folks here have had same isssue and the typical fix is new plastic guide inserts for less than $20 parts. IIRC there was several past posts about this issue with pics.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Advice window broke (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_an_a6... your problem is different than OP's.
Your window guides are worn out and it's a "common" problem. Several folks here have had same isssue and the typical fix is new plastic guide inserts for less than $20 parts. IIRC there was several past posts about this issue with pics.

is there a do it yourself fix?


----------

